# Travelling with elderly dogs



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you good people travel with elderly dogs and do you manage to see much of any of the places you visit? 
We have had our MH for 3 years and due to health reasons we have not been able to use it much. This year we were hoping to get out a bit more but our labrador is now 14 and 1/2 and suffers with arthritis so although she is on medication she isn't really up to walking any distance. We even have to try and pitch as close to the dog walk as possible. A 1/2 mile walk takes 30 mins She does enjoy her walks but she gets slower by the day.
The idea of towing a car scares the hell out of me and I think I would rather drive the car than tow it. Does anyone else do this? 
Dog is happy just to sleep all day and we would always put her first but we're finding MH'ing not as much fun as we had anticipated. We need to find lots of sites with a beach, (I have a *need* to be near the sea) a pub and a supermarket, all within doggy walking distance (1/4mile). Any suggestions?  
Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our old Lucy wasn't as big as a Lab. She was a Welsh Terrier, and she also loved her walks.

I got an old McClaren Buggy and pulled off the seat and other bits I didn't want. I then made a box to fit where the seat had been and installed an old spare basket in it, with plenty of padding for the ancient bones.

She absolutely loved it because she could still go for a walk and get all the sniffs, but after a couple of hundred yards she would stop and ask to get in the buggy for a while. When she felt better she would ask to get out again for another little stagger.

It makes me feel very sad to remember and write this, but it did mean she could still have her walks for the last couple of months of her life, and she didn't have to be carried home. She was heavy enough after 100 yards, and you couldn't even think of carrying a Lab.

I'm very glad I did it, because it gave her so much pleasure at the end of her life.

Regards


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi patnles,

Can't say we found it difficult traveling with elderly dogs but then ours were small dogs and we could carry them, mind you did make your arms ache so I used to put them in the shopping trolley and push them around :lol: and if we went out on the bikes they would sit in the basket.
Not much use for a Lab though, but you can get doggie trolleys that come in all sizes also doggie carriers that you can fit onto a bike and tow them behind you, they all collapse for transporting in the motorhome.

As to towing a car if on an A frame you don't know its there, we were worried about it but after the first time out with it we stopped worrying and forgot about it :lol:

One thing I wouldn't do is go without the dogs, the kids yes, the dogs no :lol:

As to beach sites www.southsealeisurepark.com is one of our favorites and some of the holiday sites with the CCC are very near to beaches the Llandudno one is right opposite the beach and the Stokes Bay one is a 5min walk Oh and our Southport Rally is opposite the beach as well

Jacquie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Dave,
I too felt sad reading your post. I get quite upset when I watch Elsa struggling up the stairs to bed at night (she sleeps at the side of our bed). She stops to have a rest on each of the landings on the way up but I couldn't carry her. I have to come up behind her as her back legs give way occasionally.
She was such an active dog, coming from a family of working gun dogs and she regularly walked six miles a day with me and then jogged for 3 miles a day with Pat when he came home from school. I feel so sad for her now but she has had wonderful fun packed life  
I don't have so much of a problem with her at home as I can put her in the car and park by the canal and walk as far as she wants, but when we're away in the MH we're finding it more of a problem. 
I love your idea of a doggy buggy but not sure how or if that would work for a lab. Getting her into it would be interesting :lol: I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

My labrador is nearly 13 and has arthritis, is almost totally deaf and has a partially paralysed larynxz. He's quite happy but isn't up to stairs any more. He's one of the big labradors, with a huge head and although he's very trim he weighs over 6 stone. I'm afraid he wouldn't be able to get in and out of the motorhome, I can't lift him and he hates the ramp - that's only for vet's visits when I have no option.

We used to take him camping in the tent and folding camper, but nowadays he goes to my sister's for his holidays. He gets spoilt rotten and loves going there. He sleeps most of the day now and can't walk any distance - the vet said he should be allowed to potter and enjoy what's left of his retirement.  

My cairn's nearly 9, so she's ok. At least when she gets old she'll still be able to come with us as I can lift her.  

Viv


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Jaquie,
The bike thing is out I'm afraid. Pat has one in the MH but I am a danger to myself and other road users  Now if we could get a trailer that Elsa and I could sit in and attach that to Pat's bike....that would be good :lol: I could still give directions and advice from there :lol: 
A doggy trolley[/B]may* be ok, but Elsa weighs about 5 stones and then there's the weight of the trolley. 
I like the idea of having the car with us. You say it's easy to tow. What if you have to reverse? It's bad enough reversing 7meters of MH down a country lane or in a car park surrounded by cars 8O The thought just scares the hell out of me.
I Like the look of that site in Portsmouth. We already have a handful of sites that we know are Elsa friendly but we need more.

Viv...Elsa is also totally deaf and her eyesight is going too, although she can still see a little. She was able to get in and out of the MH through the cab doors, but needed a little help and guidance. She hasn't been in it since last August so I'm hoping she can still manage it. 
She frets every time OH has to go into hospital or if I go away for a w/e so leaving her with someone isn't an option either.
We just need to find lots of sites that would be old dog freindly *


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Our elderly Golden struggled to walk far in his last months but hated being left behind. 

This worked for us... he walked a bit, rode a bit, walked a bit etc.

Its a bike trailer for children and folds flat for transport in the 'van.

dcmo


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we have a 17year old Yorkie, she sleeps most of the day. When we went away at Christmas in the MH I brought a special carrier for her a bit like a baby carrier you wear like a ruc sac on your front ( from outward Hound) She is also going deaf, blind ( has careracts) and is incontinent as the medication for this upsets her she wears newborn baby nappies ( they have been a godsend )if we have to leave her in the MH while we go out or when we are a sleep at night I know there will be no little accidents. Apart from that she has a strong heart and eats well and likes her cuddles.
Lin


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

dcmo said:


> Our elderly Golden struggled to walk far in his last months but hated being left behind.
> 
> This worked for us... he walked a bit, rode a bit, walked a bit etc.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! I like the look of that. It looks as though it would be quite lightweight and not too difficult for her to get into.
I'll have a search for one of those. Do you remember where you got yours?
Thankyou
Lesley


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Yup, it was from ebay - the company was called design-feha and the buggy came from Germany. Delivery was prompt and I was delighted with the buggy and it was a lot cheaper than you'd think. Just search for bike trailer and I'm sure you'll find one. (there's one closing in 36 mins at £29.99!! hurry up!) 

The buggy is designed to carry 2 children towed behind a bike but as you see, can be used separately. It comes with a third wheel for when it is used as a buggy (the bike bar folds underneath). We found the small fron wheel a bit in the way and unnecessary so didn't use it. There's a rain cover too. 

Old Phred wasn't too sure at first in fact it spurred him on to walk further (vet's orders!) but he soon learnt it meant he could come with us on longer walks and be dropped off for a paddle etc  so would sit quietly and accept all the admiring comments from passers by.


edit: by the way, you'll need to fold a blanket or put a cushion in where the childrens feet would go. The actual seat bit isn't very wide. But yes it is light and easy to assemble.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

dcmo said:


> Yup, it was from ebay - the company was called design-feha and the buggy came from Germany. Delivery was prompt and I was delighted with the buggy and it was a lot cheaper than you'd think. Just search for bike trailer and I'm sure you'll find one. (there's one closing in 36 mins at £29.99!! hurry up!)
> 
> The buggy is designed to carry 2 children towed behind a bike but as you see, can be used separately. It comes with a third wheel for when it is used as a buggy (the bike bar folds underneath). We found the small fron wheel a bit in the way and unnecessary so didn't use it. There's a rain cover too.
> 
> ...


I can't find it on ebay. have you got a number for it please?


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

380023048246	

They are not the people I bought from , but it looks like the same thing. I just searched for bike trailer.


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

These are the people I bought from - 230248302066

My brother-in-law also bought from them, his delivery was delayed for a week but they did contact him and explain and the buggy was delivered in excellent condition.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for all your help dcmo. I'm having trouble convincing Pat that this is what we need. He's sure Elsa will be against the idea :roll: He thinks she will be embarrassed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dogs can't be embarrassed.

She will absolutely love it, and won't it make you feel good to help her out so much in her last days.  

Regards


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Dogs can't be embarrassed.
> 
> She will absolutely love it, and won't it make you feel good to help her out so much in her last days.
> 
> Regards


No they can't but Pat would feel embarrassed having a dog in a cart. I don't know why, it wouldn't bother me. I would definitely do it if I thought it would benefit Elsa but I feel quite sure, as is Pat, that Elsa would object strongly although she may get used to it eventually. She doesn't take change very well at all. She's a bit nervy which is quite common in working bred labs, they are nowhere near as laid back as the show bred dogs. She is also very vocal if things are not going her way and I have visions of her protesting to any passers by who will listen. Now that would be embarrassing:lol: I won't rule out a cart but maybe taking a car away with us would make life easier for everybody at the moment. We need to get over our towing nerves or pick our sites very carefully. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.
Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> snipped:
> 
> As to beach sites www.southsealeisurepark.com is one of our favorites and some of the holiday sites with the CCC are very near to beaches the Llandudno one is right opposite the beach and the Stokes Bay one is a 5min walk Oh and our Southport Rally is opposite the beach as well
> 
> Jacquie


Is the Stokes Bay site that you mention, the Kingfisher site. I can't find a ccc site in Stokes Bay and my big sites book is in the MH at the mo. 
I would love to join you all at a meet or rally but we do need to have EHU and we are not able to book more than a week or 2 in advance due to Pat's crappy immune system which often results in him being admitted to hospital:roll: which then results in him getting more infections than he went in with 8O He had a bone marrow stem cell transplant 2 years ago and his immune system is still not up to the job.
Lesley
PS I can't find the Llanduno site either. The only CCC sites I can find are miles from the coast.


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Older dogs*

I'm not sure how long your M/H is but the Magic Cove site at Mawgan Porth in Cornwall meets your criteria. It's 400 level yds from a dog friendly beach, there's a pub opposite the beach, and a small supermarket. Facilities are good, the only downside is that it only has 25 medium sized pitches and it could get quite tight when fully booked. There is a another campsite next door called Marver, but that was closed so I can't comment on it.

I took Ben my 15 year old Corgi cross there recently and he had no problem with the walking and he loved standing in the shallows with the waves lapping over his paws.

Ginge


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thankyou Ginge, That place sounds ideal. 
Lesley
PS our MH is 7 metres. Would that be ok?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Normans Bay, near Pevensey, East suusex. CCC site, about 200 feet from beach......supermarkets prolly too far tho' at about a couple of miles.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patnles said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > snipped:
> ...


Hi Lesley

The Stokes Bay is a CCC holiday rally site also the LLandudno one so no electric so prob no good to you.

Kingfisher site is at Stokes Bay and about a 8 min walk from the beach there is a club house there as well and electric pitches
. To walk to the local shops from there
takes me about 20mins and I don't walk fast nowdays :lol: at local shops there is a supermarket, fish and chip shop, chinese takaway who do deliver, newsagents etc. There is also a pub on the roundabout on the way to the shops that serves food we often call in there as its about half way to the shops from the site :lol:

Re towing with the A frame no you cannot reverse with it so have to un hook it and turn van round then re attatch so far we have been lucky and not got stuck anywhere. You do have to plan in advance though not so easy to just pop into the supermarket on the way to somewhere.

Jacquie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Jaquie,
Kingfisher looks good for us. The walk to the shops is less of a problem as we don't have to take Elsa. A 20min walk for me would be at least 40-60mins for her. We never leave her in the MH alone though as she protests rather loudly :roll: 
Lesley


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes your m/h should fit. The pitch took mine (17ft) with more then enough at either end to cope with a larger m/h. 

best regards

Ginge


----------

